# Shelden Williams



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What do you Sacramento fans expect from Shelden? And why he isn't getting significant PT this season?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not a Kings fan but i'm baffled as to why he isn't getting burn. If him and Hawes both turn out as good as they could be it would be a nice front court duo considering Sheldons toughness and Hawes's skills.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Zuca said:


> What do you Sacramento fans expect from Shelden? And why he isn't getting significant PT this season?


Most Kings fans are asking the same question. It is time to lower Mikki and Brad's minutes to see if Shelden can bring anything to the table for next years team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

First game with 20+ minutes in almost a month, Sheldon had 8 points (2/2 FG, 4/4 FT), 6 Rebounds, and 2 steals.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

If you play him too much his head will explode...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He really is an odd looking dude.


----------

